# Mason Patent Jar



## kjordan (Sep 20, 2015)

I found the following jar at a yardsale and would love some insight into it (history, value, date, etc).   It's a very light aqua color, "Genuine Porcelain lined mason cap" screw top lid, a keystone and "MASON PATENT NOV 30th 1858" on the front, and 72 on the base.  After preliminary research, I've found some jars that have arched "Mason's" (note the "s") but none with the Mason straight across and lacking the s like this one.  I've also found some jars that have "Fruit Jar" in between the Mason and Patent lines.   I'd appreciate any insight/help you're able to offer.  TIA!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 20, 2015)

Your jar was made between 1885 - 1900, probably by the Mason Fruit Jar Co., Philadelphia PA.  Value between $12 and $15 according to the Redbook.  Redbook is the fruit jar collector's bible, available at redbookjars.com.  Welcome to the hobby, I think you're already hooked.


----------



## jargeezr (Sep 21, 2015)

Correct. Redbook # 1960-1. The correct lid would have a keystone in the center with rays around it. The edge would say Mason Fruit Jar Co. Philada. Pa. And the glass insert would also say Mason Fruit Jar Co. You can also find a matching half gallon. Good luck.


----------

